

The Itanium processor, part 10: Register rotation - ingve
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/archive/2015/08/07/10633553.aspx

======
animefan
Just curious why this series of blog posts if getting upvoted so much. After
the first few I thought itaniun must be some cool new thing that I should know
about, but further research showed that it is being eclipsed by xeon and only
used in legacy systems.

~~~
ketralnis
It's interesting, well written, in depth technical content.

And I kind of like the feeling that I'm learning something along with a bunch
of people

